# Notifications



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

we get notified when we get likes so is there a way so we can get a notification when someone quotes use of reps us just as we do when some1 likes use 

just thinking its a good idea


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

You pretty confident of getting some reps then?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

1adf1 said:


> we get notified when we get likes so is there a way so we can get a notification when someone quotes use of reps us just as we do when some1 likes use
> 
> just thinking its a good idea


Sounds good to me.

Post a Poll about it in the Suggestions forum.

If lots of people like the idea I'll do it.

L


----------



## 1adf1 (Jun 15, 2010)

Lorian said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> Post a Poll about it in the Suggestions forum.
> 
> ...


thanks will do


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

1adf1 said:


> thanks will do


Did this ever get done, as i have also suggested we get notification of reps... i also think we should get notifications of mentions as well

for eg if i mention @lorian you should get a notification telling you

Come on Lorian sort it out mate, no need for a poll you know it will catch on when people start using it X


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

The mentions is a good idea but I don't like the quote notification because everyone quotes when they reply to someone in a thread..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fat said:


> The mentions is a good idea but I don't like the quote notification because everyone quotes when they reply to someone in a thread..


do they?


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

Fat said:


> The mentions is a good idea but I don't like the quote notification because everyone quotes when they reply to someone in a thread..


i like the idea of a quote notification mate .. sometimes you miss them if someone has quoted you to ask a further question.. there should be a notification so you can reply to the quote IMO


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> do they?


No


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Wouldn't it just be a better idea to join the reps/like in one tab?


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

C.Hill said:


> No


i thought not


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> do they?


You just quoted me there lol..

You can always bookmark the thread and check later?


----------

